# No Cut Block firepit build



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

Bought a kit from menards. Problem I'm having is it's supposed to be eleven blocks per row. But the ring doesn't fit inside, once I spread the blocks out to fit the ring I have about a three inch gap. The assembly brochure does say block cutting may be required to get best fit but I'd have to have an additional block for each row. Anyone dealt with this? Thanks. Doing trial fit on flat deck smooth side up so lip doesn't alter the fit.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ofishloutdoorsman said:


> Bought a kit from menards. Problem I'm having is it's supposed to be eleven blocks per row. But the ring doesn't fit inside, once I spread the blocks out to fit the ring I have about a three inch gap. The assembly brochure does say block cutting may be required to get best fit but I'd have to have an additional block for each row. Anyone dealt with this? Thanks. Doing trial fit on flat deck smooth side up so lip doesn't alter the fit.


Is this the "No-cut" block fire pit advertisement they have on billboards right now?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Add one or two more blocks and fill the gap with sand.


----------



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

Yes it is. If I add a full block the metal insert ring wouldn't fit right, there is a flange on top meant to rest on top row.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Photo is worth a thousand words.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

didnt Steinfishski just build one ??? cant find the pic


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I think you spelled the place you bought it from wrong.

It is DUMBYARDS not menards

I could write a book about the screw ups I have seen at DUMBYARDS!!!


----------

